
FBI files on Nikola Tesla - antman
https://vault.fbi.gov/nikola-tesla
======
antman
Part3 is here: [https://vault.fbi.gov/nikola-
teslahttps://vault.fbi.gov/niko...](https://vault.fbi.gov/nikola-
teslahttps://vault.fbi.gov/nikola-tesla)

~~~
dogma1138
Your link is broken this one works [https://vault.fbi.gov/nikola-
tesla/Nikola%20Tesla%20Part%200...](https://vault.fbi.gov/nikola-
tesla/Nikola%20Tesla%20Part%2003%20of%2003/view)

------
toisanji
deeep learning model to extract the text out of the images? you can't even
read that.

~~~
dogma1138
Download the PDF, they are quite readable but not very interesting.

